# Am I going to far - 200lb rider



## MCF (Oct 12, 2006)

I am about 200lbs and ride a Cervelo RS with RED. Don't race and ride on normal roads (my Reynolds Assault carbon wheels have been perfect for the last 2000 miles). Looking to make some 'improvements', but don't want to do it unless I can also save some weight.

1. Seatpost - bike has a Syntace P6 Post - 233grams. Need a zero offset seatpost that is at least 350mm long. Any thoughts on the 3T Doric LTD Post for 200lb rider. Claimed weight is about 140g for 27.2 at 350mm. I definetely don't want a seatpost breaking on me. Anyone know minimum required insertion length for the 3T?

2. Brakes - left Duraace brakes on (300g) when switched everything else to RED. Red Brakes only shave about 40grams. What about KCNC brakes (175g) for a 200lb rider with carbon wheels? Do they have the centering adjustment like Shimano and SRAM brakes and if not, how do you center the pads?

If I was to do about changes, I would be around 15.5lbs...for a 61cm frame. Not bad.


----------



## homebrew (Oct 28, 2004)

I am your size and as far as brakes go M5's are by far the best for a big guy. Plenty of stopping power and very close to the weight of Zero Gravity Ti. When riding on carbon rims they are a must IMO for us big guys. I have gone very weight weenie in the past however and have found over time that staying away from any product with a weight limit is a good idea.


----------



## ericm979 (Jun 26, 2005)

I tried KCNC brakes this summer. They stop ok after I replaced the useless stock pads with DA pads. The brakes have much more friction and stiffer springs than DA brakes. You center them by grabbing the entire brake set and moving it on the pivot bolt.

On long twisty descents, which I do often, my hands got tired and then I started getting pain shooting from my wrist up my forearm. I like light weight parts but not if they will cripple me. I took them off and put the DA brakes back on. I'm only 144 lbs but the extra weight of the DA brakes is worth it to get better feel and operation.


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2008)

Especially if you descend much brakes are a bad place for anything but quality well built components.


----------



## iliveonnitro (Feb 19, 2006)

Keep the DA brakes. They're probably the best for stopping power on the market, even if they are not the absolute lightest.

I wouldn't worry about replacing other parts with lighter parts unless they already need to be replaced. Honestly, it would be a waste of money for you and your bike if it isn't broken or the wrong size.


----------



## MCF (Oct 12, 2006)

Thanks...I have decided the bike is perfect. 15.9lbs is very respectable for a 61cm bike for a 200lb rider..particularly after I ran into an old friend during my ride on Saturday and he picked up my bike and said, "that's just ridiculous".....hehehe...


----------



## haydos (Sep 17, 2007)

I weigh 20lb more than you and my training bike is 6kg even. Not really with any weenie parts or tuning. Never had an issue with any part of my bike. But the other guys are right, you don't need to upgrade to KCNC brakes etc. It just comes down to how much YOU want to spend...from experience though, once you start the upgrades you never really stop - take a look at weightweenies.starbike.com's forums!

Here's my build

BMC Pro Machine 51 (54TT)
Full Sram Red
Edge 1.38 tubs with DT240 hubs
EC90 post/stem/bar
Specialized Toupe
Speedplay Zero's

My only 'tuner' bits are:
Bold Ti Skewers
Tune Carbon Cages


----------



## OnTheRivet (Sep 3, 2004)

haydos said:


> I weigh 20lb more than you and my training bike is 6kg even. Not really with any weenie parts or tuning. Never had an issue with any part of my bike. But the other guys are right, you don't need to upgrade to KCNC brakes etc. It just comes down to how much YOU want to spend...from experience though, once you start the upgrades you never really stop - take a look at weightweenies.starbike.com's forums!
> 
> Here's my build
> 
> ...


So what, you ride a 54TT so you are probably 5'8" at 220lbs riding a 13lb bike, hilarious.


----------



## haydos (Sep 17, 2007)

On the rivet,

I'm 5'9", and got my calculations wrong - i'm 200lb also (we don't use Ibs in Oz) and I didn't say my body fat is 8%. I'm very muscular - used to body build. So not as bad as you think...


----------



## tecnosabba (Jan 10, 2007)

*3t Doric seatpost review*

here : http://www.cyclingnews.com/tech.php?id=tech/2008/reviews/3T_Doric_Team08


----------



## M__E (Apr 21, 2006)

withdrawn as protest


----------



## aaronis31337 (Apr 7, 2008)

MCF said:


> Thanks...I have decided the bike is perfect. 15.9lbs is very respectable for a 61cm bike for a 200lb rider..particularly after I ran into an old friend during my ride on Saturday and he picked up my bike and said, "that's just ridiculous".....hehehe...



I know the feeling. In the end, a strict diet and losing 20 lbs would make money spent on the bike seem just silly  

Nice bike btw. It's kinda my dream ride. Maybe once the kids grow up and move out I will consider spending 5k+ on a ride like that. For the meantime, I'll just have to stick with my Motobecaone TI.


----------



## hoehnt (Nov 7, 2008)

Im 200lbs and my bike is 15.2lbs


----------



## welcomdmat (Jan 1, 1970)

away from the weight thing, I think the Red brakes are on par with Shimano or Campag's current offerings (actually that is not including 7900 so ...). I would say complete the group and save a couple of grams. With some of the M5/ KCNC style brakes you tend to get on/off switches as the arms are very stiff and there is an increased mechanical advantage built in as they are single pivot. This can be fine but not as refind feeling. I am not sure that SRAM has gotten their shifting quite to the caliber of the big two's top end offereings, but their brakes are every bit as nice.


----------

